# sunset orange varsity



## blue6218 (Feb 21, 2015)

Good Day Fellow Enthusiasts,  can anybody tell me what years Schwinn produced the varsity in sunset orange?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2015)

I believe it was just 1973 and 74. That sweet color should have been available for many years.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 21, 2015)

Gary is correct, it was '73 and '74 only for the Varsity. However Sunset Orange also returned for '77 only on the Sportabout, which was essentially a cheaper version of the Varsity.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 22, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> ...which was essentially a cheaper version of the Varsity.




...thats possible?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 23, 2015)

blue6218 said:


> Good Day Fellow Enthusiasts,  can anybody tell me what years Schwinn produced the varsity in sunset orange?



I purchased this orange '73 from the original owner who rode it only a few times....


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 23, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> I purchased this orange '73 from the original owner who rode it only a few times....




Just curious how you determined that is a '73? I ask because some of the components (e.g. stem, derailleur) look like they are from '74, but it's hard to tell without closer pics. It certainly looks to be barely ridden!


----------



## rhenning (Feb 24, 2015)

Metacortex I am curious if Continentals were also made in orange in both 1973 and 1974.  I thought when I bought my orange Continental that they were only built orange colored in 1973. I think I got that from the Lightweight Data Book.  Roger


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a sunset sport about that was just gone through new tires etc if anyone is interested in taking it off my hands!


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 24, 2015)

rhenning said:


> Metacortex I am curious if Continentals were also made in orange in both 1973 and 1974.  I thought when I bought my orange Continental that they were only built orange colored in 1973.




You are right, unlike the Varsity the Continental was available in Sunset Orange for '73 only. For '74 Chestnut replaced Sunset Orange on the Continental.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 24, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> Just curious how you determined that is a '73? I ask because some of the components (e.g. stem, derailleur) look like they are from '74, but it's hard to tell without closer pics. It certainly looks to be barely ridden!




the frame serial number is a late '73, I think you are correct the bike was probably built and sold  in '74.


----------

